# Smallpox Vaccine



## dballard2004 (Dec 16, 2010)

What code would you report for the administration of the smallpox vaccine?  I found code 90393 for Vaccinia immune globulin.  Is this correct, or should I be looking at the unlisted vaccine code?  Thanks.


----------



## nbluvette (Dec 16, 2010)

I come up with the same coding result after some research as the small pox vaccine is an immune gamma globulin....


----------



## nbluvette (Dec 16, 2010)

*small pox*

also use V04.01 - Need for prophylactic vaccination and inoculation against certain diseases  - small pox


----------



## dballard2004 (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks!  I would report 96372 as the admin code since this is an immune gamma globulin and not a vaccine, correct?


----------



## nbluvette (Dec 16, 2010)

*small pox correction*

It is a vaccine - sorry for the confusion

OK now I am going to change my mind pushed the send button too soon

--- clarification 90393 is  for an injection of vaccinia immune globulin for treating infections caused by the small pox virus..with that said the code is NOT appropriate for the small pox vaccine injection

 Since there is not specifically a small pox  vaccine specified you may use 90749 Unlisted vaccine/toxiod  96372 is good for the administration of the vaccine and be sure to use the V04.01 for the ICD-9


----------



## dballard2004 (Dec 16, 2010)

Perfect!  Thanks so much and let me know if I can return the favor!


----------

